

Of Types and Men - wilfredhughes
http://www.wilfred.me.uk/blog/2014/02/15/of-types-and-men/

======
mooism2
Re Invalid types as warnings:

Ghc since 7.6 has had a -fdefer-type-errors flag ---
[http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/7.6.2/html/users_guide/defer...](http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/7.6.2/html/users_guide/defer-
type-errors.html) \--- which produces warnings at compile-time and exceptions
at runtime.

